# Mats Valk new WR single: 4.77 (April Fool's)



## Derads (Apr 1, 2013)

Mats just broke the single record again! LL skip Congratulations!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 1, 2013)

dat F2L


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 1, 2013)

i hate arpil fools day! instead of interesting threads it's just these stupid fake wr jokes that fool nobody. such b******t.


----------



## KrisM (Apr 1, 2013)

No freaking way. Sub 5!!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i hate arpil fools day! instead of interesting threads it's just these stupid fake wr jokes that fool nobody. such b******t.



I know. The only who this would be believable is 5bld. Plus it is a pic. :fp


----------



## KrisM (Apr 1, 2013)

That drawing proves it!


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 1, 2013)

DAT 1ST APRIL


----------



## Florian (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm getting really tired of this ****


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

Florian said:


> I'm getting really tired of this ****



I agree. Even though im being a hypocrite.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mats Valk new WR single: 4.77*



Florian said:


> I'm getting really tired of this ****



Agreed, not gonna lie though the dayan 5x5 got me.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I agree. Even though im being a hypocrite.



Stop making it worse for yerself pree


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 1, 2013)

Witch dose he use? ZBF2L or CLL?


----------

